# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe gezond is cola drinken

## FRANCOIS580

Hoe gezond is cola drinken 


*Cola is wereldwijd de meest populaire en gebruikte frisdrank. Niet alleen jongeren zijn er gek op. Het zoete spul wordt door jong en oud gesmaakt. Wat heeft deze frisdrank wat andere frisdranken niet hebben? En hoe meer cola je drinkt, hoe meer je ervan wil drinken. Zo kom je in een vicieuze cirkel terecht, die nog slechts moeilijk te doorbreken is. Cola is volgens wetenschappers nochtans niet de meest gezonde drank, integendeel. Naast cafeïne bevat het tal van ingrediënten die fel omstreden zijn. En voedingsdekundigen zijn duidelijk: de light versie is minstens even schadelijk voor je gezondheid. Kortom, wat doet cola met je gezondheid?*



Ondanks zijn wereldwijde populariteit waarschuwen wetenschappers steeds weer voor de negatieve effecten van cola. Door de hoge concentraties suiker, is cola niet alleen slecht voor je tanden, maar ook een regelrechte dikmaker. Dat is lang niet alles. Hoe meer onderzoek wordt gedaan hoe duidelijker het wordt dat deze frisdrank écht ongezond is. Cola veroorzaakt vooral bij vrouwen broze botten, botontkalking en uiteindelijk osteoporose. Het drinken van amper vier blikjes cola of cola light is ruimschoots voldoende om je botdichtheid aan te tasten, waardoor je gevoeliger wordt voor botbreuken. Wetenschappers onderzochten maar liefst vijf jaar lang de gevolgen van cola drinken op de botdichtheid in de heup van zo'n vijftienhonderd vrouwen en bijna evenveel mannen. Na deze periode was de botdichtheid bij de coladrinkers met ruim vijf procent gedaald. Colaproducenten beweren dat dit komt doordat coladrinkers te weinig melk gebruiken. De onderzoekers toonden aan dit er niets mee te maken had.

*Fosforzuur veroorzaakt osteoporose*

Het is vooral de aanwezigheid van fosforzuur verantwoordelijk is voor botontkalking en osteoporose, zowel bij vrouwen als bij mannen. In vergelijking met om het even welke andere frisdrank, bevat cola hoge concentraties aan fosforzuur. 
Fosfor geeft cola zijn hoge zuurtegraad, die verdoezelt wordt door grote hoeveelheden suiker. Dit zuur zorgt tegelijk voor het hoge roestoplossend vermogen van cola. Deze stof bindt zich in je spijsverteringskanaal met het aanwezige calcium, waardoor je beendergestel veel minder kalk opneemt. Hoe lager de dosis calcium in je bloed, hoe brozer je beendergestel met osteoporose als gevolg. 

*Cafeïne stimuleert zenuwstelsel*

Naast suiker bezit cola hoge concentraties cafeïne, dat je zenuwstelsel, hartslag en ademhaling extra stimuleert en je stofwisseling nadelig beïnvloed. Bij langdurig gebruik heeft cafeïne zelfs een verslavend effect. Ploseteling stoppen met de consumptie van cola veroorzaakt typsiche ontwenningsverschijnselen als hoofdpijn en lage bloeddruk. Deze verschijnselen komen vooral voor bij diegenen .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## christel1

Cola goed tegen depressie

*Cola werkt positieve op aandoeningen als depressies, astma, een moeilijke ademhaling en hoofdpijn. Afhankelijk van hoe kinderen zich voelen, veroorzaakt cafeïne een stimulerende of een ontspannende werking. Zo kan een van nature rustig kind na het drinken van cola over- actief reageren. Hoe meer cola het kind dan drinkt... hoe rustiger het uiteindelijk zal worden.* 
Hoe kunnen ze zichzelf in een zin zo tegenspreken... een kind kan van nature rustig zijn maar overactief reageren op cola en dan daarna door meer cola te drinken terug rustig worden ??? Dit moeten ze me toch eens uitleggen hoe dat komt. 
Ik heb nooit cola gedronken en toch heb ik een heel ernstige vorm van osteoporose en ik lustte het zelfs niet als kind, ik vond het gewoon vies smaken. En ik heb ooit eens toen ik jong was een glas ijskoude cola uitgedronken en daarna lag ik in een deuk van de maagpijn dus ik bleef er gewoon af. En nochtans drink ik redelijk veel melk of consumeer ik het in een andere vorm, kaas, yoghourt of koffie verkeerd. 't Ja het is maar hoe je het bekijkt dan zeker ? Als je alles moet geloven wat ze in de "boekskes" schrijven dan moet je gaan leven enkel op sla en tomaten en dan nog, dat is dan ook weer niet gezond te noemen, en die 4 blikjes cola is dat per dag of per week of heb ik erover gekeken ???

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Je zal daar inderdaad overgekeken hebben Christel... Dus... jij bent als een van de weinigen die van oordeel is dat het drinken van cola geen negatief effect heeft op onze gezondheid? Trouwens, werkt Rilatine niet op dezelfde manier, m.a.w. afhankelijk van de stemming van het kind...?

En gelukkig ontwikkeld niet iedere coladrinker osteoprose, net als er buiten cola nog zaken zijn die osteoporose veroorzaken...

----------


## christel1

Jawel François, ik vind dat cola drinken voor kinderen zeker niet gezond is, zelfs niet voor volwassenen. En ik denk dat je er serieus verslaafd kan aan worden, kan er niet van meespreken want ik drink zelden cola (misschien 1 glas per maand)
Rilatine is dan weer iets heel anders, hier wordt het voorgeschreven voor kinderen met ADHD terwijl ik me daar ook vragen bij stel hoor..... toen ik klein was zaten er ook kinderen met mieren in hun broek zoals ze het bij ons zeggen, ze konden niet stilzitten, waren altijd aan het prutsen met het ene of het andere maar toen bestonden er nog geen medicijnen daarvoor en was ADHD nog niet gekend als ziekte. Mijn schoondochter slikt rilatine om zich kalm te houden en ze kan zich dan ook beter concentreren en ze heeft ook de diagnose ADHD gekregen terwijl ik me dan afvraag of ze eerder niet licht autistisch is, alles moet op voorhand gepland zijn of ze begint te stressen tot groot ongenoegen van mijn zoon die nogal chaotisch is.... Tegenwoordig worden kinderen te veel in hokjes geduwd, ze moeten en presteren, en nog allerlei sporten/hobby's erbij gaan doen waar ze dan ook nog eens moeten in uitblinken of mama en papa zijn ongelukkig terwijl ze beter gewoon eens zouden gaan buitenspelen, al hun energie kwijt, wat minder tv, playstation, gameboys, X box ed en dan zijn ze 's avonds moe als ze in hun bed kruipen want dan hebben ze geen energie meer...; 
De studenten aan de unief slikken dan weer heel veel rilatine omdat dit voor hen een ander effect heeft, zij worden er opgewekter door, kunnen zich langer concentreren en kunnen langer blokken aan 1 stuk door, maar daar ben ik ook geen voorstander van. 
Ze zouden beter op tijd in hun bed kruipen ipv troep te slikken....

----------


## Flogiston

Deze verhalen over cola zijn allemaal al jaren bekend.

Zoals het hierboven staat is het allemaal schromelijk overdreven, maar er zit wel een kern van waarheid in.

Zo bevat cola cafeïne - en we kennen de effecten daarvan op de mens. Cafeïne is echter niet slecht. Met mate gebruikt is het zelfs een positief voedingsmiddel. Maar al die energiedrankjes die boordevol zitten met cafeïne, daar moet je niet dagelijks van drinken.

Ook het gevaar van het fosforzuur in cola is oude koek. Het is echt niet zo dat je tanden subiet zullen uitvallen wanneer je cola drinkt (veel fruit eten is even slecht), en het is ook niet zo dat je groot gevaar loopt dat je botten zullen vergruizen van een paar glazen cola. Maar wanneer je jarenlang veel cola gebruikt, dan bouwen de negatieve effecten wel op. Dan levert cola een _bijdrage_ aan botontkalking.

Dus niet wat in het artikel wordt gesuggereerd, namelijk dat cola "tot botontkalking leidt". Dat dus niet - maar er zit wel een kern van waarheid in, en die is dat cola _bijdraagt_ aan botontkalking.

Ik drink ook cola. Ik heb vandaag twee kleine flesjes leeggedronken.

Is dat erg? Nee, het waren mijn eerste twee flesjes deze maand.

Zoals met alle voedingsmiddelen geldt: overdaad schaadt. Bij cola bereik je die overdaad al snel. Maar zolang je cola met mate nuttigt, is er niets mis mee. Bier is bijvoorbeeld veel schadelijker dan cola.

----------

